# Fiat 2.8 Cam Belt change (56 reg)



## cje101

All,

I have a 2006 (56) reg, Bessacarr E495 on a fiat chassis, acording to the Fiat manual the cam belt should be changed every 5 years. I have been quoted £280 for this by a local garage in Mansfield. Does this need doing and is the price quoted about right??


----------



## Techno100

Is that including parts 8O if so that's well CHEAP!

Getting my pug 2.2 hdi done tomorrow. Cam belt kit is £136
4 hrs labour is £180 all plus VAT


----------



## cje101

Thanks for the responce, the price is all in.


----------



## KSH

Just double check they are fitting a kit and not just a belt


----------



## camoyboy

I would recommend the belt being changed. If it were to fail, you could have a major engine repair build on your hands. If this happened during a holiday in France then the costs and inconveinence would be much higher.
Pricewise this can vary greatly depending on area and garage. If you have aircon then it is more expensive. It would be wise to have the pulleys changed at the same time, bearing in mind it will be another 5 years before this needs doing again. Most belts come as a kit including the pulleys, if the price you have been quoted includes the kit then it is quite reasonable.
Colin


----------



## Techno100

Belts come as belts, kits come as kits.
Depending on the mileage if your water pump is driven by the cambelt it is often advisable to fit a new one at the same time as it's the labour rather than the parts that sting you. The garage should be able to give good advice on this.
Mine was built in 2003 registered in 2004 and done 13,000 miles. 
Not doing the pump on this occassion.


----------



## Fatalhud

cje101 said:


> All,
> 
> I have a 2006 (56) reg, Bessacarr E495 on a fiat chassis, acording to the Fiat manual the cam belt should be changed every 5 years. I have been quoted £280 for this by a local garage in Mansfield. Does this need doing and is the price quoted about right??


Keep us updated as mine could do with changing soon :wink: :wink:

Alan H


----------



## wakk44

Had my cam belt changed + new tensioner last year at garage in Mansfield for £230 inc vat.Might be a bit more now with the vat increase.

http://geobgeo.jimdo.com/motor-home-services/

highly recommended :wink:


----------



## Techno100

I expect the price is competitive and the 2.8 must be less labour than the 2.2. The price is good.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

£215 Marshalls at Bawtry

Dave p


----------



## Techno100

Well my boy ASH just passed his test without issue, tidy van the tester said  on with cambelt job now


----------



## teljoy

I have a Peugeot 2.2HDI and was concerned as many of us are about changing the cambelt and when it should be done.

I emailed the Peugeot Contact Centre 
with this question;

"I own a Motor home on a Peugeot boxer 2.2 HDI base. It is on a 55 plate and has done between 4 and 5 thousand miles per year. Because it is a motorhome it has not had a lot of stop/starting just mainly longish journeys.

My question is when should I be looking at changing the cambelt ,tensioners , and /or waterpump?"

and this was their reply.

"Dear Mr XXXXX

Thank you for your recent enquiry.

The cam belt should be changed every 140.000miles or ten years which ever occurs first for normal driving conditions or 112.500 or ten years which ever occurs first for arduous conditions.

Kind regards

Joe Hodgson 
______________________________________________

Peugeot Customer Advisor
______________________________________________

The Peugeot Customer Contact Centre

Tel: 0845 200 1234

Web: <http://www.peugeot.co.uk>

_______________________________________________

Registered Office: Peugeot Motor Company PLC, Pinley House, 2 Sunbeam Way, Coventry, CV31ND
Registered in England No. 148545.

-----Original Message-----

From: "PeugeotWelcomeTeam" <[email protected]>

Sent: 15/08/2010 10:46:27"

--------------------------------------------------------------------
There is a lot of discussion on this forum about this subject and with Peugeot's response to my question I am even more confused. My next question will be to my garage when I take it for a service and MOT at the end of this month.

I would ask on here but I will probably get the answer "do you really want to risk breaking down in France" but who do I believe. Are we being frightened unnecessarily?

Terry


----------



## Techno100

Ten years sounds ridiculous? last I heard they had made it 5yrs because they'd had too many failures.


----------



## Jezport

Techno100 said:


> Ten years sounds ridiculous? last I heard they had made it 5yrs because they'd had too many failures.


Fiat advise 4 years on the 2.8jtd now


----------



## blackbirdbiker

My van is an 05 2.8jtd Hymer, last year full service and cam belt + kit came to £500  , because the A class is more time consuming than a coach built. Still a bargin though, not worth taking a chance after 4 years. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## teljoy

Techno100 said:


> Ten years sounds ridiculous? last I heard they had made it 5yrs because they'd had too many failures.


Thanks.
That's interesting. Where did you hear about these failures. If true I would want to change at five years. This is the sort of information that's needed. Strange thought that my email came from Peugeot and was only August last year!

Terry


----------



## mikeyv

When I was buying our 2003 Toyota Hiace based campervan last year, the seller said it had a ten year belt change interval.

Being a sceptical type, I rang Toyota, and they confirmed it.


----------



## clive1821

Yes I agree that around £500 for the service and cam belt change is about right for the Hymer B series and a real pain to get at and to do...


----------



## tonybvi

C & M Autoservices in Lancaster did mine 6 months ago for £199 all in, including tensioners. This was on a 5 year old Fiat 2.8 Burstner A class which has very restricted access to the engine bay. Excellent job at excellent price.
Tony


----------



## CaptainBligh

Hi

My 2003 2.8JTD had it's cambelt replaced after six years at Hymer in Germany. The mileage was approx 45000 miles. It was about to go with several bearings collapsed - they told me it was linked to the airconditioning belt/bearings which were also replaced. They also stated it should have been done at four years !

No contest have the work done.

Captain Bligh


----------



## Techno100

teljoy said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years sounds ridiculous? last I heard they had made it 5yrs because they'd had too many failures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> That's interesting. Where did you hear about these failures. If true I would want to change at five years. This is the sort of information that's needed. Strange thought that my email came from Peugeot and was only August last year!
> 
> Terry
Click to expand...

On forums :lol: FYI having just had my belt & rollers changed today for peace of mind, I've inspected my old belt and it really is in excellent condition and who knows how long it may have lasted. I'll never know but it's done now.


----------



## dwwwuk

Really interesting post, I'm in the process of getting quotes for the cam belt replacement and service.

From our local Fiat garage they have quoted me £685 just for the belt change, and explicitly say that the tensioners don't need changing as it's not recommended by Fiat.

Clearly with the amount of feedback on the forum, these do need doing.

I'm on a 2006 (06) 2.8JTD with about 12K miles - do I need to do the waterpump too? (or should I rephrase that to should I).

From a local garage got following quote;

-mot £50
-timing belt change/service [full or minor service]water pump change,
-5-7 hours at £45
-parts as required

Does it make much difference in terms of resale value if you have it serviced at a non mainstream garage?

Appreciate your thoughts 

Best Regards,

David


----------



## kaori

*cam belt*

Cheap Cheap we were quoted 980 euros in France we live here went to a smaller garage had belt kit and water pump done for 680 euros that was the cheapest we could find and a 12month guarntee dont leave it .

Good luck


----------



## cje101

All,

thanks for the greatresponces, i will get quotes over the weekend and report back, I will be asking the guys at Oak Tree Motorhomes if they can quote & also Pecks Hill Garage


----------



## gaspode

Selecting timing belt change intervals is akin to determining the length of a piece of string, definitely more guesswork and risk management than science. :roll: 

My Volvo (Ford engine) stipulates 150,000 or 10 years for timing belt replacement yet I had a Ford (same year, same engine base) which stipulated a much lower figure. I have a 2.8JTD in an "A" class 'van and last year had the belt (and pulleys) replaced at 4 years simply because I felt it wasn't worth the risk when balanced against the price of getting the job done (£230 in my case). My 'van has just been serviced including new rear brake pads and handbrake shoes and the cost of these makes the price of a timing belt change seem a bargain basement job.
Don't forget that a M/H spends a disproportionate amount of time with the engine stationary. This means that small sections of the belt will be stationary in the same place on the pulleys for a long time. Anyone who has been involved with belt drive system will tell you that this is bad news, especially where small radius pulleys are used as on engines. I think it puts timing belts into the same category as tyres for motorhomes, you need to replace them at shorter intervals because of the time they spend out of use.

My advice, based on the above, is not to exceed 5 years and to always change the pulleys with the belt, the additional cost is peanuts but the peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## wakk44

dwwwuk said:


> ..........
> Does it make much difference in terms of resale value if you have it serviced at a non mainstream garage?..........
> David


I wouldn't have any qualms at all if I was looking at buying a van that had not been main dealer serviced.

An independent garage that is vat registered can do the work and stamp the service book.The one I used showed me the old cam belt and tensioners and also the box that the new ones came in,can't get much better than that :wink:


----------



## davesport

> From our local Fiat garage they have quoted me £685 just for the belt change, and explicitly say that the tensioners don't need changing as it's not recommended by Fiat.


The timing belt kit I bought from the Fiat main dealer came with the rollers.

Just to dip my oar an express an opinion, I'd replace the idler rollers (2 from memory) & any ancilliary belts in the vicinity. Can't comment on the water pump.

Timing belt's fail for a reason. By carrying out routine maintenance at the specified intervals you've avoided 99% of them 

£0.02

D.


----------



## Techno100

Yes changing the rollers is ESSENTIAL, if a roller bearing seizes that will destroy the belt too so no point fitting a new belt and expecting the rollers to do twice the mileage.
£0.025p :wink:


----------



## teljoy

Techno100 said:


> teljoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten years sounds ridiculous? last I heard they had made it 5yrs because they'd had too many failures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> That's interesting. Where did you hear about these failures. If true I would want to change at five years. This is the sort of information that's needed. Strange thought that my email came from Peugeot and was only August last year!
> 
> Terry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On forums :lol: FYI having just had my belt & rollers changed today for peace of mind, I've inspected my old belt and it really is in excellent condition and who knows how long it may have lasted. I'll never know but it's done now.
Click to expand...

Mine's due for service and MOT at beginning of February so will ask for cambelt and tensioners etc. to be done.
The dilemma reminds me of that old gameshow "Take your Pick". Do you take the money or open the Box?

Terry


----------



## ingram

To help clarify things ........... or otherwise :wink: 

I have looked at 'Autodata' for belt replacement info; for the Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD and for the similar Peugeot Boxer 2.8 HDI. ( 2006 model year for both ... 2002 to 2006)

Both these engines are 'SOFIM' with the same '8140.43s' engine code. ( for Peugeot there is also a higher bhp engine with 8140.43n code but same belt details. )

Interestingly this is basically the same engine as in my 1992 Renault Master!

I understand that 'Autodata' get their information from manufacturer's data.

Fiat : 72,000 miles / 48 months 

Remove and fit time:- 1.7 hrs
======

Peugeot: 80,000 miles / 120 months ( normal use )

48,000 miles / 60 months ( adverse conditions )

Remove and fit time:- 2.9 hrs or 3.4 hrs with A.C.


Harvey


----------



## CPW2007

Just to add my half-penny worth!! 2004 Swift Kontiki on a Fiat base, 2.8 JTD. 16,482 miles and just had the cambelt changed this morning. The rollers were changed as well but the water pump is fine so wasn't changed at this time. This was the first time that the cambelt had been changed since the vehicle was built. The old cambelt looked fine and had no visible wear and tear but the rollers were showing the usual signs of where they had the belt static against them from long periods of time.

Would I have gone any longer before changing the cambelt and rollers - NO, I've heard of too many horror stories to risk it any longer and £295 is a far better price than 3,500 quid or so for a new engine!!

Regards

Chris


----------

